# Tommy Bahama



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Picked up this ash tray at the T.Bahama store.They had several to choose from not bad at 24.00 and a free cigar to boot!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet ashtray. Put it to some good use now!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a sweet ashtray and a good price also.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I would but i don't have any cigars to smoke!:angry:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

paint said:


> I would but i don't have any cigars to smoke!:angry:


thats a serious bummer.....


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

paint said:


> I would but i don't have any cigars to smoke!:angry:


I find that hard to believe!
are you on the moon or something?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

deuce said:


> thats a serious bummer.....


I think i am going to go steal my next door neighbors backwoods smokes...:brick:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice ashtray.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I was eyeing a bunch of them last time I was at Tommy Bahama's. I didn't get one because I have a few ashtrays and just don't smoke much at home. Explain the free cigar?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool snuffer. Cigar supply falsehoods spread among fellow BOTL is punishable by severe bombing so I'd be careful if I were you...:elvis:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah I was eyeing a bunch of them last time I was at Tommy Bahama's. I didn't get one because I have a few ashtrays and just don't smoke much at home. Explain the free cigar?


I really didn't need another ashtray,but it was cool looking,the salesman kept on about the ashtray,so i said wrap it up i will take it .The salesman asked if i smoke cigars i said O yea he pulls out three boxes of gars and said take one.So i picked a El Rico Habano.Never had one it looks good though.They must be alright it was the last one in the box!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Very cool snuffer. Cigar supply falsehoods spread among fellow BOTL is punishable by severe bombing so I'd be careful if I were you...:elvis:


OOO i think i found one my bad???:imconfused:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a pretty sweet ash tray there!!! I would have to say that it was a nice pickup!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

paint said:


> I really didn't need another ashtray,but it was cool looking,the salesman kept on about the ashtray,so i said wrap it up i will take it .The salesman asked if i smoke cigars i said O yea he pulls out three boxes of gars and said take one.So i picked a El Rico Habano.Never had one it looks good though.They must be alright it was the last one in the box!


Now thats a cool story. I have given out a few cigars here and there when a waiter has enjoyed my cigar smoke and asked about it.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Cool ashtray.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great find!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

the artwork is pretty cool
I have no ashtray atm, but my last smoke decided my shirt looked like a fine one.. shirt smells good though


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickup.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I like it


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! The El Rico Habano is a great cigar. Made by Ernesto Perez, maker of La Gloria Cubana.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

now thats all you need to do is fill er up...lol


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet tray!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice ash tray


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome ashtray - but it's way too clean!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful artwork!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good stick to give that nice ash tray a trial run with


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool ashtray


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

paint said:


> I would but i don't have any cigars to smoke!:angry:


Then why the heck would you buy an ashtray?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice ashtray


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That thing looks to nice to use. You rich people get all the nice stuff!


----------

